# Retro bomb stores..lincolnshire



## Mikeymutt (Oct 14, 2017)

Drove past these a few times and never really thougt much about them then saw urbex devils report on them and they looked quite good so me and man gone wrong were in the area and decided to go take a look at them.they were actually a lot better than I expected,totally unvadalised and decaying nicely.a real retro feel to the place and better than other bomb stores I have visited,mainly due to the technical area having a good variety of buildings.the generator room was a favourite and it was massive the generator housed inside,the stores are pretty much the same just a few different varities of them,but loved the old trailers used for transporting stuff.the stores shut down for what was meant to be a short while as they waited for new aircraft but they were delayed and by the time they arrived they had fallen into severe disrepair and metal thieves had been in.so they opted to build smaller newer ones on the base.


----------



## krela (Oct 14, 2017)

Lovely. I really REALLY want to go here before it gets ruined.


----------



## Gromr (Oct 14, 2017)

WOW! Now this is rad!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 14, 2017)

Amazing stuff Mikey...


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 14, 2017)

Stunning stuff.


----------



## smiler (Oct 14, 2017)

You do take made decent pic Mikey, Thanks


----------



## King Al (Oct 14, 2017)

Great pics Mikey! This place does look awesome, I really like that generator


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 15, 2017)

Very nice pictures Mickey. Lots of peeled paint in places but some of those huts are in pretty good condition. I do like a well detailed control panel and the generator may need some slight repair.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 15, 2017)

For those not in the know, the Control Panel is for the NBC Positive Pressure air supply in the facility. When running the air pressure was many times above that of ambient and passed through activated charcoal and alumina filter banks. Sadly the generator was well fooked almost as soon as this site was accessible to morons - all the ends of the field coils have been chopped out or cut. The main reason for the decline of this site was the eventual decision of the UK to abandon Blue Danube and use the more potent and more easily hidden submarine delivered inter-continental ballistic missile.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 17, 2017)

Thank you all.do you really fancy this one krela you could always make a day of it


----------



## Yorky (Oct 19, 2017)

Loving these shots...you’ve done a great job...love the detail


----------



## urbexdevil (Oct 21, 2017)

Great shots, glad I inspired you to go haha!

Spotting a few bits in yours I didn't see as well.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 21, 2017)

This place looks stunning
Top work Mikey!


----------



## Wrench (Oct 24, 2017)

Top work Mikey, I'm liking this lots sir.


----------



## Ipcre55 (Oct 26, 2017)

Brill pics. Still think its awesome that these places were still active years ago when the cold war threat was so real.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 30, 2017)

Great work Mikeylad.....love love love military!!!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 22, 2017)

Peely paint,dials and a big turbine I wana go too! Crackin shots Mikey!


----------



## THEGART (Nov 23, 2017)

really nice pictures theres something so haunting about this place , would love to take a visit here


----------

